# 2016 Hawthorne Manor Haunted House Full Walkthru



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! So well put together. All your hard work really paid off and so great that you collect for charity as well!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite part was actually the quiet after the guests had gone. The cemetery looked hauntingly serene, and I could see myself sitting out there with a glass of hot cider just enjoying the atmosphere.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your house is a great backdrop for your setup. Would be a fun shivery walk through. Love that you collect food and donations.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent setup. Was that the garage or more than just the garage you used for the walk thru? Brings back memories of the neighborhood I grew up in as a kid, where some houses would have elaborate setups inside the house or garage. 

Greg


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love your props and your façade and all of the wonderful details. You should be really happy with what you have created, it is Halloween magic for so very many. Take a bow!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing as always - and perhaps most amazing is all of that is in a 2 car garage! It feels so much bigger.


----------



## puppetmaster (Feb 20, 2015)

very nice job , very impressed with the way everything flowed together in the haunt.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Everything looks so spooky, your beautiful brick house really helps in that you don't have to make brick facades!! I love the scene that said "quiet time after the last guests"....really looked eery there and the whole cemetery seemed very ethereal and ghost like. Bravo.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

You did a great job! This is one of the best home cemeteries I've ever seen.


----------



## Hilda (Jan 20, 2012)

That was fun! Thank you for sharing.
The cemetery is gorgeous. Classic and so detailed!
Loved the haunt. Your neighborhood looks perfect for Halloween, I bet your guests had an absolute blast.


----------

